# Merry Christmas & Happy Holidays



## cataraftgirl (Jun 5, 2009)

Merry Christmas to you Phillip. Santa (aka my Christmas bonus from work) brought me a GoPro camera, and a Sierra Designs UL tent to use for kayak touring. Plus my mom gave me an REI gift card. I'm so happy we are getting a white Christmas today. Finally! Snow=water=river time.


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Yeah, woke up to about 4-6" this morning and it has been coming down all day. Biggest storm of the year (before now none had stuck). Good for rivers and my job!

Phillip


----------



## thinksnow (Aug 21, 2013)

Colorado is getting the snow too. This is great for the rivers this summer.
Got a Gopro also from Old Saint Nick. I'll have to dig up the thread "Gopro Mounts" for mounting on the new Mini Max Neo this summer. R 2ing down Browns a high water. Woo Hoo can't wait!
Merry Christmas to all reading the buzz.


----------



## FlyingDutchman (Mar 25, 2014)

46 and rain here in New England. Usually it is frozen solid by now. Merry boating!


----------



## restrac2000 (Mar 6, 2008)

Was 65 here the other day, Dutchman. Been a crazy winter in the SW. We will take whatever we can get at this point.

Phillip


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

I hope everyone had a great Christmas!










They were charging $50 for a Christmas tree....ridiculous. In WV at least, no person or state owns the river bed or islands... which are full of beautiful little cedars. The tree did hold me back a bit punching holes.


----------



## 2kanzam (Aug 1, 2012)

Love it K2! 

I might use that excuse for a winter trip next year!

(is that the cheat?)


----------



## k2andcannoli (Feb 28, 2012)

Nope, that's the staircase section of the Shenandoah. 

Me and my two friends had a blast and reasonable temps with little wind.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Thanks Phillip, lets all have a good holiday season and keep the love for all (kayakers, sup'ers and oarspeoples) going and hopefully we will all have a great river season coming up!


----------

